# Bow for 10-year old?



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

It look like a nice bow. It should fit a lot of kids. 

Arrow


----------



## PeCo Archer (Apr 6, 2011)

The Mission Craze is a nice bow also same price and similar adjustability goes little higher on #s so I went with it. I bought one for my 12 year old and I'm amazed at what he can do at 20 yds. It is his fourth bow, his first was a recurve followed by two compounds and shot fingers with all three. He now shoots a release though. If it's not a surprise I would let him see which is more comfortable on his fingers.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Alpine makes a micro bow that has a ton of adjust ability as well as PSE, Browning. This seems to be an area where Martin does not have a specific solution.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, proud dad or my son passed his bow hunter safety course. So I kept my end of the bargain and bought him a Barnett bow.

http://www.barnettcrossbows.com/product/vortex-jr

Hope I found my future hunting buddy!


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

I've taught both my grandsons to shoot fingers with a Stacey Tom Thumb 2, they have other bows now but always come back to the Stacey for finger shooting

It's probably the lightest bow and looks like my Barnsdale as regards riser and limb prortions

Good value for money too http://www.staceyarchery.com/tom-thumb.html


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I wish I had seen the bow you mentioned. What do you know about the other Stacey bows? I like the look of the Targhee for me.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

All the Stacey bows are of fine construction, the bows shoot well and are good value for money

I've shot a Targhee, the 41" riser was my favourite, but that was with dual cams which at my draw length made the effective ATA longer and zero finger pinch

You'll be dealing with a family business, which has a real 'Mom and Pop' feel about it .... example, I sent for another set of limbs and the intermediate wheels, it took so long there was a complete set of all 3 wheel sizes anodised gold and a note saying I'd been so patient they were free


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Here I thought I was a gear ***** who knew all the possible finger bow makers out there? I like the sounds of a traditional USA company who takes care of their customers.


----------

